# Dial #ODNR



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

(I posted this in lounge, but reposting here for the Central OH folks)

Just providing awareness in case some folks did not know. I run into WildLife Officers, Rangers, and even local PD's in some areas while out fishing. Each instance has been friendly and it is usually a conversation on my catches (fishing report).

I always thank them for being around, even if it's a drive thru on the parking lot. One specific area was known to have had vehicle break-ins. Last year, I spoke to some of them regarding the break-ins and since then they usually try to make a spot check (they probably did this before but now it is more evident). When the rangers enter the parking lot, sometimes they now use there spotlight to see if there is anyone on the rip-rap or causeway. The quick flash alone let's anyone fishing the area a ranger stopped by, which in my eyes is great safety measure. In addition, since then the the break-ins on the lot dropped significantly. 

I had a conversation with one of them several weeks back and he informed me about #ODNR. The subject came during a conversation of some folks I had seen the past Spring taking over 3 buckets of fish, I tried calling ODNR but the call was bounced around for some time (nothing happened). I recently tried it out mainly for a safety concern. There were 4 teens during the cold snap around midnight walking through the wet rip-rap towards underneath the bridge. Saw none of them had any gear or even flashlights, one slipped and almost dropped further down towards the lake. That's when I dialed #ODNR and within minutes local PD showed up. All went home safely.

The WO informed me (if I recall correctly), the #ODNR functions as a dispatch to attempt getting a resource (Ranger, Wildlife Officer, and if need be a Local PD) to the site of the report. So instead of trying to determine who to contact dependent on jurisdiction, just dial #ODNR.

Admins, please remove/delete post if it is not permitted. Anyone with clarity or corrections on #ODNR that I got wrong, feel free to provide details.

Thanks. TightLines.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

#6367 (in case someone needed the digits, you never know)


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, Rey. I will add it as a secondary contact in my phone to the one existing for 1-800-POACHER

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...nter/post/turn-in-a-poacher-tip-1-800-poacher


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that is some good info.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great information Rey! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allbraid said:


> Great information Rey! Thanks for sharing!


X2


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Good info to have handy - Thanks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

So if I see someone cast netting dozens + Saugeye and Smallmouth in the scioto in downtown Cbus who am I supposed to call first? Will CPD do anything about it ?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Govbarney said:


> So if I see someone cast netting dozens + Saugeye and Smallmouth in the scioto in downtown Cbus who am I supposed to call first? Will CPD do anything about it ?


I will say use your judgement which leaves it up to the individual. If I saw that though (your example), I would try dialing #ODNR first since it proved to route the closest resource. In my case above, the dispatcher informed a WO officer may not be available, so she prompted to reach out to the local PD to assist.

I spoke to our local PD before, they make occasional spot checks and daily I see them parked on Hoover in conversation with the ranger(s). Blendon PD informed they will ask folks for Fishing license and such as needed or if something looks questionable. They will call a ranger / WO if need be to adhere to ODNR rules/laws.

Again, I am not a subject matter expert or belong to any of these groups. I am just relaying an additional available option plus providing personal suggestion.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Had a dream about using this number the other night. Will not forget 

Thanks Rey.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> So if I see someone cast netting dozens + Saugeye and Smallmouth in the scioto in downtown Cbus who am I supposed to call first? Will CPD do anything about it ?


I called one time during the weekend who I saw this exact thing happening and got nowhere. Not discouraging others from using it, but these departments generally dont have enough people. They could make a killing writing littering tickets at spillways but not enough people to do it.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> I called one time during the weekend who I saw this exact thing happening and got nowhere. Not discouraging others from using it, but these departments generally dont have enough people. They could make a killing writing littering tickets at spillways but not enough people to do it.


OTF, you dialed the #ODNR ? Just curious if anyone has any feedback using it as well. Or which number did you use?

But I do agree, Rangers/WO staffing is understaffed considering the amount of areas they cover, plus the rules they adhere not only to fisherman but hunters, trappers, etc. The only occurrence (teens at wet rip-rap around midnight, one almost fell in because none had flashlights) I had to dial #ODNR, the dispatcher confirmed no ranger/WO nearby to assist so she reached out to local pd.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The ones that are working will work with you though. Last summer seen a guy snagging an keeping Muskie. 
I called the 1-800 # reported the incident with a dispatcher. 
Bye the time it got to the wildlife officer he was off duty. But still stopped down at the spillway to check things out. Then gave me his cell # in case I see it again.
Normally these guys repeat there success. So stay on them and keep reporting. Eventually they'll get caught.

They are understaffed. But the few patrolling are willing to go above and beyond to help


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They're willing, but the current administration won't allow them. It's ridiculous. They have mandatory days off, and are in no way shape or form allowed overtime anymore. One told me the other day that if he was "off duty " he could watch someone shoot a deer from their truck in his front yard and can't do anything about it except call it in like us. The problem is that who in the hell is he going to call it in to?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

beaver said:


> They're willing, but the current administration won't allow them. It's ridiculous. They have mandatory days off, and are in no way shape or form allowed overtime anymore. One told me the other day that if he was "off duty " he could watch someone shoot a deer from their truck in his front yard and can't do anything about it except call it in like us. The problem is that who in the hell is he going to call it in to?


Yeah that is un fortunate. And I totally understand that nothing could be done why off duty. I guess that wasn't my point.
I was just trying to say,just because they are under staffed and under funded that should not deter us from using the hot lines and doing what we can. 
Like I said most of these poachers repeat what they do. He may not of been able to act at that moment. But could of took mental notes an what not and potentially catch the guy why on duty.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> So if I see someone cast netting dozens + Saugeye and Smallmouth in the scioto in downtown Cbus who am I supposed to call first? Will CPD do anything about it ?


I've been fishing a place that is privately owned bye a village. No metro park rangers,no columbus wildlife officers,only the local police department.
It is a catch and release only pond that gets stocked yearly bye the village.
I was just told bye a friend he had seen dozens of fish going into a guys bucket.
I'm wondering how willing this village is to enforce the rules on this pond. I'm gonna stop and ask an officer next time I am there.
I would say in your case it depends on where you are. Ive often wondered if an how much the village police at Buckeye lake are involved with the fish and game part. And If Hoover would it be cpd? Or wpd?
I Like the idea of The #odnr because it sounds like the dispatcher will help in forwarding your call to who ever it needs to be to.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've been fishing a place that is privately owned bye a village. No metro park rangers,no columbus wildlife officers,only the local police department.
> It is a catch and release only pond that gets stocked yearly bye the village.
> I was just told bye a friend he had seen dozens of fish going into a guys bucket.
> I'm wondering how willing this village is to enforce the rules on this pond. I'm gonna stop and ask an officer next time I am there.
> ...


Saugeyefisher, regarding the Hoover section it gets sketchy because for instance there is one cross-section I frequent that has 3 PD jurisdictions (talk about complexity). I actually spoke to each of the jurisdiction reps at one point or another through the years. Each has indicated they are always willing to assist (as time/resources permit) and on occasion perform spot checks (drive thru or park at the parking lots) to at minimum show presence.

I was checked a couple years ago by one local PD around 0200ET (legally, no car is allowed to be parked in certain areas at Hoover unless it belongs to a person actively fishing). They had seen me around plenty of times, but for this instance I just bought my Subaru Outback and they didn't recognize the vehicle. I am always welcome some type of authority spot checking, including for vehicle safety.

Like I mentioned (for Hoover at least), PD folks do make an effort to assist when possible, but this is an addition to all the other duties they perform as PD to their respective community. In parallel, at least at Hoover I have notice some ranger/wo presence on certain instances. I go to Buckeye, Alum, and other lakes nearby and on occasion I do see someone. Couple weeks back I actually was approached by ranger on a Northeast creek, didn't ask for anything. Just wanted to make sure I was safe and got my fishing report.

I'd just say, keep trying if the situation warrants (like safety reasons or someone cast netting fish).


----------

